
Barbara Hillary, First Black Woman to Reach the Poles, Is Dead at 88 - swampthing
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/us/barbara-hillary-dead.html
======
fortran77
This was a fascinating read. She was 75 when she visited the north pole, and
79 when she went to the south. And she had to learn how to ski first. Not only
that, she was a breast and lung cancer survivor, and only had half her lung
capacity.

